# LOGO! 230RC oder 12/24V?



## Georg33 (2 Juli 2009)

Hallo SPSler,

ich bin neu hier im Forum und habe eine Frage. Ich möchte mir eine Kleinsteuerung Siemens LOGO! zulegen. Ich weiss aber nicht wo die Unterschiede zwischen LOGO! 230RC und 12/24V sind. Was ich nur weiss ist, dass LOGO!230RC mit 230V und LOGO!12/24V mit 12/24V betrieben wird. Ich wäre sehr dankbar, wenn ihr mir bei der Kaufentscheidung helfen könntet.

Georg.


----------



## Perfektionist (2 Juli 2009)

Gegenfrage: wofür?
in den Verteilerkasten in der Hausinstallation --> 230RC

für Labortisch als Spielzeug oder im Schaltschrank --> 24V


----------



## Georg33 (2 Juli 2009)

Danke für deine Antwort. 
Eher für den Labortisch und im Schaltschrank. Zwei Fragen noch. Wo sind aber die Unterschiede? Macht es was aus, wenn ich für den Labortisch 230RC bestelle?


----------



## Perfektionist (2 Juli 2009)

na, ja, wenn da son Netzkabel mit 230V auf dem Tisch mit rumliegt, da kann man sich halt leichter mal einen elektrischen Schlag holen, als bei 24V aus dem Labornetzteil.

Ach, so, ja: das R steht, wenn ich mich noch recht erinnere, für Relais-Ausgang. Und das C für Clock (Uhr). Wenn also was tageszeitabhängig zu steuern ist, dann auf das C achten (-->also dann doch die 230V-Variante).

Für Relais spricht: höhere Belastbarkeit, weil 230V-Verbraucher möglich.

Für 24V spricht: Sensoren (Inis, Lichtschranken) können direkt mit den Eingängen verbunden werden.


----------



## Georg33 (2 Juli 2009)

Vielen Dank für deine Antworten. Dann werde ich wohl die 12/24V Variante bestellen.


----------



## GLT (2 Juli 2009)

Vlt. noch erwähnenswert - analoge Eingänge gibt es bei der 230V-Version nicht.


----------



## knabi (2 Juli 2009)

GLT schrieb:


> Vlt. noch erwähnenswert - analoge Eingänge gibt es bei der 230V-Version nicht.


 
...übrigens auch bei der 24V AC/DC-Variante nicht! Nur die 12/24V DC-Varante hat die analogen Eingänge an Bord.

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Georg33 (2 Juli 2009)

Habe mich mal da informiert.

LOGO! 12/24RC, LOGO! 12/24RCo,
8 Eingänge davon 4 analog nutzbar.

LOGO! 24, LOGO! 24o
8 Eingänge davon 4 analog nutzbar.

LOGO! 24RC, LOGO! 24RCo
8 Eingänge 0 analog nutzbar.

LOGO! 230RC, LOGO! 230RCo
8 Eingänge 0 analog nutzbar.

Nebenbei: Für was sind diese Eingänge analog nutzbar? Sorry wegen den Pipifax Fragen aber ich beschäftige mich erst seit ein paar Tagen mit Steuerungen.


----------



## GLT (4 Juli 2009)

Die analogen Eingänge kann man zur Auswertung von Sensoren (Messwerte) verwenden, z.B. für einen Druckfühler.


----------

